# Who else can smell the lies.....



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 20, 2008)

Let me start by saying I have been Turkey hunting since I was a boy and I personally believe I know a good bit about it, However, why is it some hunters (I'll limit it for now to Turkey hunters) say things that are completely false and pass it off as the gods honest truth! When it happens I usually just say "Wow, really" or some kind of fake validation because I truly feel sorry for them. 
Example
1. One guy a few years back actually told me that he uses binocculars for turkey hunting to pick out ONLY the birds with a 1.5 inch spur or better. "That is the only way I kills them" he said.   YEA RIGHT BUDDY. 
2. One dude says to me and my father that he called up 60 gobblers one year but since he only kills them if they come in "strutting and drumming" he only pulled the trigger on 1 ! 

I can go on. I just don't get it. Do these people really believe that we buy this kind of Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- from them or what?!  The worst part is that I usually stand there and act like what they are saying makes sense. It kills me. It stinks being raised with manners.....

Just wanted to vent.


----------



## Backcountry (Mar 20, 2008)

i would say that applies to deer hunters too.  i was told by a guy that he shot a buck...drug it to the truck...put it in the truck. he was getting in the truck and slammed the door..the buck got up and jumped out of his truck and ran off....straight faced and swore to it.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 20, 2008)

Backcountry said:


> i would say that applies to deer hunters too.  i was told by a guy that he shot a buck...drug it to the truck...put it in the truck. he was getting in the truck and slammed the door..the buck got up and jumped out of his truck and ran off....straight faced and swore to it.


Yep. Same kinda stuff.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 20, 2008)

i once called up seven gobblers that had 1.5 inch spurs and 12" beards in one bunch but elected to pass because they were too small

i know whatcha mean, i run across folks like that all the time and i say the same thing that you do


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 20, 2008)

I only shoot birds that have 2" spurs and 12" beards and weigh at least 28 pounds.  I don't know how many birds I've passed up over the years because they just didn't measure up, or I wasn't completely sure they would measure up.  

I'm thinking about carrying a tranquilizer dart gun instead of a shotgun this year.  That way, I can measure the spurs and beards and weigh the birds without killing them to make sure they meet my criteria.  Turkey loads are kinda pricey anyway.  That way, if he measures out right, I could just cut off his head with my pocket knife.  Otherwise, I could just wait till he wakes up and watch him walk away.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 20, 2008)

All hunters and fishermen are born honest... but they get over it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2008)

You are more of a man than I am, if somebody is trying to blow smoke to me I'll flat out tell them they are full of junk, especially if they are arrogant and egotistical about it.  I know very little about turkey hunting, but I do know a little bit about fishing, dove and duck hunting, and these guys claiming all these 12-14 lb bass they catch never seem to have any pictures, or just estimated the fish weight, kills me. You would not believe how many 7-9 lb fish I have seen mounted claiming to be 10-12 lb fish, why do folks have to lie?  Alright thats enough griping I think I'll go break the LMB record tomorrow.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

I feel sorry for the guys that work in sporting goods stores, gun shops, archery shops, etc...

They get to hear from every single Legend that comes through the doors and nod in polite acceptance.  I once saw a business card that said something to the effect of "I think you're full of ****"  I'd love to hand those out to the obvious liars.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I feel sorry for the guys that work in sporting goods stores, gun shops, archery shops, etc...
> 
> They get to hear from every single Legend that comes through the doors and nod in polite acceptance.  I once saw a business card that said something to the effect of "I think you're full of ****"  I'd love to hand those out to the obvious liars.



  I am going to see if I can order some of those cards, can you imagine the look.......................


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 20, 2008)

They get it the worst I am sure...
I will give and extra pound on a fish maybe or make a 2 yr old bird "extra" wise for a storys sake but some people can't leave it alone. 
One guy I knew on the hunting property knew I was a competitive caller. (years back)He pulls me to the side one time after a morning hunt and he says "this is what I do, and it calls them in EVERYTIME" he runs this series like a fly down cackle/assembly with aggresive cutting. It went on for like 20 seconds.  I mean. He probably had 1 bird gobble at it ONCE but passes it off as something that is fail safe and magical!  
It's all good i guess. It takes more nerves to lie like that than just be honest......


----------



## Cane_Creek (Mar 20, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> 1. One guy a few years back actually told me that he uses binocculars for turkey hunting to pick out ONLY the birds with a 1.5 inch spur or better. "That is the only way I kills them" he said.   YEA RIGHT BUDDY.



I've heard that one as well.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 20, 2008)

My goal this year is to take a slam using only a sling shot (the type David used to kill Goliath), I find other methods too easy.

I am exaggerating of course.

I just nod my head and smile with I meet folks that believe they are "all that".


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 20, 2008)

One of my hunting buddies used to tell the story of a buck he shot in the early 80's with his Mini-14.  He left his magazine at camp, but he had one round in the chamber.  He claims that he was aiming for the throat patch as the deer was facing him.  Just as he shot, the deer lowered his head and the .223 round hit him in the middle of his face.  He tracked the deer for about an hour and found him still alive in a deep creek.  He said the deer was trying to climb the bank, but was too week.  For Christmas that year, his wife had given him one of those Case lockbacks with the interchangeable blades, and he had it in the sheath on his belt.  He said that he used the saw blade to cut a 10' green sapling and to cut a notch in one end of it.  He then slid the 8" fillet knife blade into the notch and laced it in with the string out of his BDU pants and stabbed the deer to death.

I never believed it until one day he produced an old Kodak Brownie picture of a deer pinned to a creek bank with a spear, an old Case knife with interchangeable blades that was missing the fillet knife blade, and a 3' length (he said he cut it off to keep as a souvenir) of a sapling with a rusty and bent fillet knife blade laced into a notch in the end of it with a piece of black string.

To this day, I don't know for sure if he was telling the truth, but he's got the stuff to back it up.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 20, 2008)

QTM and The 7 Years Secret all the way baby.......


----------



## gobblesilencer (Mar 20, 2008)

There's not people like that on this forum though, right ?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 20, 2008)

Riiiiiight.
Some of the posts here is what reminded me of it....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 20, 2008)

I refuse to believe that any of the upstanding folks here on Woody's would lie, much less exaggerate.  Let me catch someone in a lie, I will use all of my moderating powers to slowly strip every inch of skin from his body.

BTW, did I ever tell ya'll about the time that I called up 50 long beards in one day?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 20, 2008)

BTW, did I ever tell ya'll about the time that I called up 50 long beards in one day?[/QUOTE]


----------



## country boy (Mar 20, 2008)

now we all know that this foroum has some of the best hunters in the world, and i'm amased that no one where has their own tv show, cause there are a bunch of lengends here


(in their own mind)


----------



## neckringer (Mar 20, 2008)

TM,
funny you say that I have heard the exact same quotes.
I know a few guys that leave when the woods are silent or dont enter the woods if they  dont hear a gobble. 
I also know guys that claim the dont like to kill em unless the are gobblin, struttin, and drummin however they kill silent birds when they get a chance.

I met a guy in a fl wma one time after wathing a bird on the other side of a burn. At the time I did not know the bird was on top of someone but later saw the guy stand up.
I asked him why he did not shoot and he said his spurs were not long enough.


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 20, 2008)

i once sat and watched 5 turkeys with 5 beards each with 2" spurs and i let um walk


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 20, 2008)

I asked him why he did not shoot and he said his spurs were not long enough.[/QUOTE]

THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT....   except I don't believe that when they tell me.....  I can't believe you witnessed it. 

The people that say "I won't bushwack a bird" are always walking a fine line with me....


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 20, 2008)

It takes all kinds.  I listen intently to all the stories.  I have an appreciation for fiction and non-fiction.  Besides, the door may be opened for me to tell about the time I shot a monster gobbler off the toe of my boot. (I like to call em in close)


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Mar 20, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You are more of a man than I am, if somebody is trying to blow smoke to me I'll flat out tell them they are full of junk, especially if they are arrogant and egotistical about it.  I know very little about turkey hunting, but I do know a little bit about fishing, dove and duck hunting, and these guys claiming all these 12-14 lb bass they catch never seem to have any pictures, or just estimated the fish weight, kills me. You would not believe how many 7-9 lb fish I have seen mounted claiming to be 10-12 lb fish, why do folks have to lie?  Alright thats enough griping I think I'll go break the LMB record tomorrow.



I caught a bass last year that was so big i had to take 2 pics to get him all in


----------



## kevincox (Mar 20, 2008)

Even worse is the folks that have to one up ya! You know, That ain't nothing I once.............


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 20, 2008)

kevincox said:


> Even worse is the folks that have to one up ya! You know, That ain't nothing I once.............



Yes Kevin I know, but that ain't nothing....I once called in 51 long beards in one day.......


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 20, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Yes Kevin I know, but that ain't nothing....I once called in 51 long beards in one day.......



Yeah, well I called in  52 so there!


----------



## carnejm (Mar 20, 2008)

Growing up I had a pet falcon.  My father and I used it to turkey hunt.  We would let go right around daylight and 10-15 minutes later it would bring us back a gobbler.  It would only kill the ones that had 15" beards and 2" spurs.  Strangest thing.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Mar 20, 2008)

listen yall think that is bad I know this has nothing to do with outdoors but I played baseball in High school and I had a guy that works with my dad try to tell me and my dad that he played on the team with me. How can he sit there and think I'm going to beleive the hot air that is coming out of his mouth. I think it is a disease for some people.


----------



## JohnK3 (Mar 21, 2008)

Reminds me of the feller I knew when I was a young man washing dishes in an Italian restaurant.  He was a short-time employee, always claiming some nonsense or another.  His biggest whopper was when he told me he wrote the Blue Oyster Cult song "There is a Season, Turn, Turn, Turn."

Yeah.  Right.  And I wrote "Stairway to Heaven."


----------



## gobblesilencer (Mar 21, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Yes Kevin I know, but that ain't nothing....I once called in 51 long beards in one day.......



Big deal. i once called in 1 longbeard in 54 days.Uh,wait a minute...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Reminds me of the feller I knew when I was a young man washing dishes in an Italian restaurant.  He was a short-time employee, always claiming some nonsense or another.  His biggest whopper was when he told me he wrote the Blue Oyster Cult song "There is a Season, Turn, Turn, Turn."
> 
> Yeah.  Right.  And I wrote "Stairway to Heaven."




He even got the band wrong.  Wasn't that the Byrds?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 21, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> He even got the band wrong.  Wasn't that the Byrds?



yup, the Byrds recorded, but it was actually written by Pete Seeger who wrote it in the 50's but recorded it in 1962, 3 years before the Byrds.  BOC did "Don't Fear the Reaper," among others.


----------



## clent586 (Mar 21, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I feel sorry for the guys that work in sporting goods stores, gun shops, archery shops, etc.



Don't feel sorry for them. I have more than one of those guys try and blow smoke up in me more than once. Got into a "Discussion" with a guy the other day at.........that tried to tell me a particular crossbow travels 1100fps. I told him he was crazy. 

Had another guy try to sell me a SS 12gauge slugster and argued that it was deadly out to 250 yards and that it was super flat shooting. They blow smoke also. Just my $.02


----------



## sman (Mar 21, 2008)

I will put my money where my mouth is on the way I have killed turkeys for the past 7 years.  It aint trash if you can back it.  I am willing to bet $1000 I limit out this year using this technique and at least one of the birds will be on a WMA to boot.

Wasn't talking trash, just sharing something that I have used and know works.  Not once did I state in that thread that you will kill a turkey everytime you tried it.

Now if I said everytime you tried it you would kill a turkey with a 13" beard and 1.75" spurs then you could talk trash about me.


----------



## sman (Mar 21, 2008)

By the way my son killed the turkey in the aviator with the gun that is laying across him at the age of 3.  Shot in a pasture off the back of a cow at 75 yards in the middle of a tornado.


----------



## Philbow (Mar 21, 2008)

I am very very selective in the birds I pull the trigger on. They must be really stupid, tone deaf, cadence challenged and despertly lonely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2008)

smanville123 said:


> By the way my son killed the turkey in the aviator with the gun that is laying across him at the age of 3.  Shot in a pasture off the back of a cow at 75 yards in the middle of a tornado.



  Now, let's see who can top that one!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

Still waiting


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure we can find some great ones from the 2008 season. The best ones you hear are around the camp fire in hunting camp. Unfortunately, I'm not in one and they just don't make them up here like I once experienced in Georgia.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2009)

Some people can hunt well.  Some people can lie well.  

I chose to enjoy the talent displayed by either.  

It is a lot more fun that way.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Feb 2, 2009)

I worked at Bass Pro for 5 years and I have heard everything under the sun before. Deer huntin, turkey huntin, fishin...  some people have to make up for their lack of actual  knowledge by spewing lies.  Its easier to just let them keep talking and dig themselves deeper than to confront them about it - b/c most of the time they just make up more lies to make it true.  Some of the worst were employees!  "It is better to seem stupid and keep your mouth shut then to open it and remove all doubt"


----------



## win280 (Feb 2, 2009)

I usually kill them with my calling!


----------



## howl (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothin' wrong with a good tall tale. Nothin' wrong with pokin' fun or adding to the tale either. Telling one and getting huffy for being chaffed about it is another thing. 

Maybe you're just too friendly. I go around offending people as a matter of habit so its no big deal to me.


----------



## earlyspur (Feb 2, 2009)

The one that always kills me is an extreme weight on birds. I will have guys tell me, "That turkey went something along the lines of about 45 pounds." Then I tell them sarcastically, "Man that would shatter the record by like 12 pounds", and of course their answer is," I don't care about no record boy."


----------



## coyota (Feb 2, 2009)

It was -42 F on the hunt in my avatar


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 2, 2009)

I am glad that guy passes all of those turkeys.It leaves a lot more for me.   Had a guy argue with me one time saying a wild turkey couldn't fly.I asked him if they got on tree limbs by pulling themselves up with their beaks.


----------



## BubbaD (Feb 2, 2009)

The best one every year is "If he gobbles I can kill him"

I just love that one.


----------



## BPR (Feb 2, 2009)

Ihunt said:


> I am glad that guy passes all of those turkeys.It leaves a lot more for me.   Had a guy argue with me one time saying a wild turkey couldn't fly.I asked him if they got on tree limbs by pulling themselves up with their beaks.





Some people know nothing about turkeys.  

Everyone knows that they don't use their beaks.  That's what their spurs are for.


----------



## blong (Feb 2, 2009)

As Tom Kelly said, in the history of these kind of stories one has NEVER weighed less than 18 lbs.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the very, very few stories I had actually verified a while back was that of the gobbling jake. When people use to tell me that the "old boy came in gobbling hot and it turned out to be a jake" I always assumed they didn't know the difference in the gobbles of an adult and a youngster. well,  In the last 10 years or so I have personally called up more that one jake that had a boomer of a voice on him. Gobbling like a full on mature bird. But there he would be, 4 inch beard and immature tail fan and all, souning off at 40yds with me watching him run his neck out and gobble. If I hadnt seen it repeatedly with my own eyes I would not have believed it.


----------



## jbbmanchester (Feb 2, 2009)

I know a fellow thet every deer he sees but does not get was a big buck, every turkey he sees is a gobbler and he has never killed a deer that weighed less than 100 pounds (Button bucks included).


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> One of the very, very few stories I had actually verified a while back was that of the gobbling jake. When people use to tell me that the "old boy came in gobbling hot and it turned out to be a jake" I always assumed they didn't know the difference in the gobbles of an adult and a youngster. well,  In the last 10 years or so I have personally called up more that one jake that had a boomer of a voice on him. Gobbling like a full on mature bird. But there he would be, 4 inch beard and immature tail fan and all, souning off at 40yds with me watching him run his neck out and gobble. If I hadnt seen it repeatedly with my own eyes I would not have believed it.


thats what I call a super jake  .....I've had that happen to me three times..... and each time someone is quick to tell me I should have heard the difference........  nothing to do but 
apperantly they were in the woods with me and I didn't know it.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 2, 2009)

It's fairly common for rio jakes to have a big boy voice.  

I've also killed toms that had jake-like gobbles.  Two to be exact.  Well, one I didn't actually kill, but I called it in and my boy killed it.  

No lie.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

I hear you. I shot one of the "super jakes"  back in '97 I think it was.   My buddy killed a real poor bodied 2+ year old that same morning and my jake weighed about 4lbs more that the older bird!


----------



## SCPO (Feb 2, 2009)

*fish*



HUNTERBOB said:


> I caught a bass last year that was so big i had to take 2 pics to get him all in



i caught a catfish out the tenn. river. i didn't weight it but my brother had it by the head and i had it by the tail and my brother got home 15 minutes before i did.


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 2, 2009)

I once had a guy tell me his goal was to catch a roosted gobbler hitting the ground and kill him with a knife. He never cracked a smile


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 2, 2009)

There was a guy at the Atlanta Turkeyrama two years ago selling box calls. In front of his booth he had a mounted gobbler flying. He was selling his calls for $5, $10 if he autographed it, but guaranteed that the call would be worth $500 down the road. He also stated his calls were only designed to call in 5 year old birds. Did I mention the mount he had? It was a 2yoa


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 2, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> There was a guy at the Atlanta Turkeyrama two years ago selling box calls. In front of his booth he had a mounted gobbler flying. He was selling his calls for $5, $10 if he autographed it, but guaranteed that the call would be worth $500 down the road. He also stated his calls were only designed to call in 5 year old birds. Did I mention the mount he had? It was a 2yoa



I'll sell the one I bought from him with his autograph for $395 and I'll throw in an extra autograph for free from the person of your choice.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> There was a guy at the Atlanta Turkeyrama two years ago selling box calls. In front of his booth he had a mounted gobbler flying. He was selling his calls for $5, $10 if he autographed it, but guaranteed that the call would be worth $500 down the road. He also stated his calls were only designed to call in 5 year old birds. Did I mention the mount he had? It was a 2yoa



THATS what I am taling about


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw a turkey one time that the spurs were so long that it made sparks when it walked and the spurs crossed.  And to top it off, it was a hen with a jake fan and a 12 in beard with an extra eyeball coming out the back of its head.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> THATS what I am taling about



He was a classic. And you should have seen the calls. I will give him a little credit though, for $5 they were selling to the ignorant like crazy. I wont go into a lot of details, but he tried to sell one to my wife, THAT didnt go over like he expected


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 2, 2009)

This is good stuff. I know a guy that sees a "shooter" buck just about every time he goes in the woods unless I'm with him.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Feb 2, 2009)

i know exactly wat you guys are talking about all u can do is throw the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- flag and walk away


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> One of the very, very few stories I had actually verified a while back was that of the gobbling jake. When people use to tell me that the "old boy came in gobbling hot and it turned out to be a jake" I always assumed they didn't know the difference in the gobbles of an adult and a youngster. well,  In the last 10 years or so I have personally called up more that one jake that had a boomer of a voice on him. Gobbling like a full on mature bird. But there he would be, 4 inch beard and immature tail fan and all, souning off at 40yds with me watching him run his neck out and gobble. If I hadnt seen it repeatedly with my own eyes I would not have believed it.



We call them super Jakes.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep.  We?


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Read my post after that.....



Yeah, I got it. I didn't read all the way through before posting. Saw Bruce stated the Super Jake fact. Sorry bud.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

It's hard to erase and delete and keep up   For me anyway
I actually didn't want to use the term "super jake" I was not sure how many people were familiar with it.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> It's hard to erase and delete and keep up   For me anyway
> I actually didn't want to use the term "super jake" I was not sure how many people were familiar with it.



I totally understand. Taken your experience and time in the turkey world I assumed you knew, but stating the term for those wanna-be longbeards. I too have run across a couple of them and they definitely get your heart pumping firing off like a mature Tom. Boy, I can't wait til season opener.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Yep.  We?



My family and friends that turkey hunt.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

I need to photo shop a jake with super man's cape on him.  Woule be fitting right now.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> My family and friends that turkey hunt.



I gotcha.  I thought there was a super jake club I didn't know about or something


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I need to photo shop a jake with super man's cape on him.  Woule be fitting right now.





That's freakin' hilarious!


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I gotcha.  I thought there was a super jake club I didn't know about or something



Maybe we should start one, but it's for private land birds only.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Maybe we should start one, but it's for private land birds only.



There you go!   Too funny!


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 2, 2009)

hahahahh........    I want to be on the club board!   I was reluctant to type "super jakes" too.  the way the threads have been going I thought I might have been burned at the stake......   lol I love it


----------



## southwind (Feb 2, 2009)

*fibbin*

Then you have he fellers that say stuff like..."That gobbler was so hot he almost jumped in my blind tryin to find me"


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 2, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> hahahahh........    I want to be on the club board!   I was reluctant to type "super jakes" too.  the way the threads have been going I thought I might have been burned at the stake......   lol I love it



We might have a "Super Jake" thread soon enough asking why and when, with two objective sides. We'll start our secret Super Jake club soon enough.


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 2, 2009)

Ihunt said:


> I am glad that guy passes all of those turkeys.It leaves a lot more for me.   Had a guy argue with me one time saying a wild turkey couldn't fly.I asked him if they got on tree limbs by pulling themselves up with their beaks.



That's way too funny there.... Can't fly?????


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 2, 2009)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I saw a turkey one time that the spurs were so long that it made sparks when it walked and the spurs crossed.  And to top it off, it was a hen with a jake fan and a 12 in beard with an extra eyeball coming out the back of its head.



What's the matter: You couldn't sneak up on him with the "eye in the back of his head" could ya? I think I saw the same bird...


----------



## swashmore (Feb 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> One of the very, very few stories I had actually verified a while back was that of the gobbling jake. When people use to tell me that the "old boy came in gobbling hot and it turned out to be a jake" I always assumed they didn't know the difference in the gobbles of an adult and a youngster. well,  In the last 10 years or so I have personally called up more that one jake that had a boomer of a voice on him. Gobbling like a full on mature bird. But there he would be, 4 inch beard and immature tail fan and all, souning off at 40yds with me watching him run his neck out and gobble. If I hadnt seen it repeatedly with my own eyes I would not have believed it.


I was with you on one of those hunts. Remember all those jakes you called in?


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 2, 2009)

HuntNTails said:


> That's way too funny there.... Can't fly?????




That theory was proven untrue when I missed that bird last year.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 2, 2009)

HuntNTails said:


> What's the matter: You couldn't sneak up on him with the "eye in the back of his head" could ya? I think I saw the same bird...



NO, I killed it.  How else could I have measured the beard and found all those details?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 2, 2009)

oh yeah, I'm sure we'll see our usual number of 30+ pound birds with 1.75+ spurs and 12+ beards this year............


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 2, 2009)

Gadget said:


> oh yeah, I'm sure we'll see our usual number of 30+ pound birds with 1.75+ spurs and 12+ beards this year............


Yeah they get killed every year,but just so happens all my birds weigh about 15-18# on average...I can't figure out why my deer/hogs/turkeys always are smaller even if they look bigger.4# is a big difference on a bird.Check these two out.The one on the left was 18lb 7oz,and the one on the right was 14lb 5oz


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 2, 2009)

when i tell a huntin story its cause i remember it best i can an was proud too be there an have the pleasure an honor too harvest the prey in a me against them an their instincts one on one showdown .......B S is just that an is kinda like politics ..... I AINT INTERESTED !!!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I have one of those calls that only calls in that special aged bird.  The reason I think that is I have not been successful yet calling in a bird.  LOL   JK guys


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 3, 2009)

I work with a guy who does this all the time... I'd always tell everybody at work you could tell when he was lieing... They said how... I'd say. His lips are moving lol


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 3, 2009)

swashmore said:


> I was with you on one of those hunts. Remember all those jakes you called in?



Hey stranger! Thought you vanished.  We were covered up that morning. You know what though, we learned as much from those jakes as we could have from any Tom.  Do you realize that was like 10 years ago, maybe 11!  Time does fly. Hope you are doing well


----------



## whchunter (Feb 3, 2009)

I once kilt a gobbler (maybe it was one of them Super Jakes you guys have seen) with a 14 inch beard. I guess it must have been at the tail end of the rut though since he only weighed 6 pounds.   Did I mention all the scrapes in the leaves that gobbler made?


----------



## win280 (Feb 4, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I once kilt a gobbler (maybe it was one of them Super Jakes you guys have seen) with a 14 inch beard. I guess it must have been at the tail end of the rut though since he only weighed 6 pounds.   Did I mention all the scrapes in the leaves that gobbler made?



They lose weight before they shed their spurs for the winter


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 4, 2009)

win280 said:


> They lose weight before they shed their spurs for the winter



Just when I'd  thought I'd heard it all on here...  There has definitely been some tales told to some of yall... 

It's hilarious to read what some of you have heard... cracks me up.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 23, 2009)

doc_holliday23 said:


> yup, the byrds recorded, but it was actually written by pete seeger who wrote it in the 50's but recorded it in 1962, 3 years before the byrds.  Boc did "don't fear the reaper," among others.



more cowbell


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 23, 2009)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I saw a turkey one time that the spurs were so long that it made sparks when it walked and the spurs crossed.  And to top it off, it was a hen with a jake fan and a 12 in beard with an extra eyeball coming out the back of its head.



Do you think that one would be safe to eat?


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 23, 2009)

not Turkey, but...

I knew a guy, call him Bob, that every year he would swear he had scouted out "the state record deer" near BF Grant WMA.  I would see him occasionally once the deer season started and at some point in the season Bob would respond when questioned about his state record deer "oh, someone else killed him out from under me".

We, my buddy and I, would die laughing, then tell him we had been stalking the state record squirrel, but before we could shoot it, someone ran over it with a car.

Bob was dead serious about this state record thing, and never found our state record squirrel jibes amusing.  Every year, he'd swear he had the state record deer hemmed up somewhere around BF Grant, and every year "someone else got him".

Then one day we asked why all these state record deer killed never showed up anywhere?  After that he changed his story to hunting pressure made him go nocturnal.

PS  He didn't turkey hunt, saying it took away from his deer hunting.  I never asked him which deer was in season in the spring.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Well !*



win280 said:


> They lose weight before they shed their spurs for the winter



I thought they wore there spurs off makin all them rubbs !!!


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a guy here in town that claims he was in a fresh cutover one spring and called up a jake and it got so close to the burn pile he was in that he grabbed it. He said he drove home with the bird under his arm to show his uncle. When his uncle told him it was a tame turkey, he threw it up and the turkey flew off.  Man I love that story.


----------



## walton fire (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds like a big load of crap if you ask me!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 23, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> There was a guy at the Atlanta Turkeyrama two years ago selling box calls. In front of his booth he had a mounted gobbler flying. He was selling his calls for $5, $10 if he autographed it, but guaranteed that the call would be worth $500 down the road. He also stated his calls were only designed to call in 5 year old birds. Did I mention the mount he had? It was a 2yoa



I remember that nut job!! I dont think Melissa got along too well with them though. 

I've heard my share of crap. Usually I'll just grin and "ah really" and walk away. Sometimes i'll say "i'd have to see that" . . . . and others I'll call out just to be an arse.

I do believe you can view a few of these "stretched" stories in the "how close have you killed a gobbler" thread.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 23, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Let me start by saying I have been Turkey hunting since I was a boy and I personally believe I know a good bit about it, However, why is it some hunters (I'll limit it for now to Turkey hunters) say things that are completely false and pass it off as the gods honest truth! When it happens I usually just say "Wow, really" or some kind of fake validation because I truly feel sorry for them.
> Example
> 1. One guy a few years back actually told me that he uses binocculars for turkey hunting to pick out ONLY the birds with a 1.5 inch spur or better. "That is the only way I kills them" he said.   YEA RIGHT BUDDY.
> 2. One dude says to me and my father that he called up 60 gobblers one year but since he only kills them if they come in "strutting and drumming" he only pulled the trigger on 1 !
> ...



Nothing like the guy you meet at the walmart aisles.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 23, 2009)

Or the deer one....when the guy posts a pic of an average 8 pointer and says..."Yeah it went 160"...but the guys 5 year old is holding the deer at the base of the antlers and his little hands wrap completely around....


----------



## fivesolas (Feb 23, 2009)

I went scouting and it appears in the 100+ birds I called up none of 'em are shooters. Y'all are going to have to wait till a week after opening day to get the real good ones...

lol


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 25, 2009)

NEVER let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 25, 2009)

Only a camp fire and a cooler of beer can solve these problems


----------



## merkel (Mar 1, 2009)

*no title*

in all my years I have seen many remarkable and unbelieveable feets and things, I never call anyone a liar.


----------



## bowtie (Mar 1, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I refuse to believe that any of the upstanding folks here on Woody's would lie, much less exaggerate.  Let me catch someone in a lie, I will use all of my moderating powers to slowly strip every inch of skin from his body.
> 
> BTW, did I ever tell ya'll about the time that I called up 50 long beards in one day?[/ ...


----------



## Kvillehunter (Mar 1, 2009)

I worked in a country store for a while.  I had a guy come in everyday for a week and claim he shot an eight point buck or better everyday, but he could never find him.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 8, 2010)

Bump to the top just for good measure


----------



## hoppie (Mar 8, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> i would say that applies to deer hunters too.  i was told by a guy that he shot a buck...drug it to the truck...put it in the truck. he was getting in the truck and slammed the door..the buck got up and jumped out of his truck and ran off....straight faced and swore to it.



Laugh at that if you want, but I personally do know a group of 4 plus people who loaded a spike on the back of the truck and he kicked the tailgate down and took off. Credable sources and would have said lie if it werent a group of them and knew they were telling the truth.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Mar 8, 2010)

You really want to see the bull... Read the patterning post!!!

I've got 4 turkey guns and have tryed every load and choke combo known to man and no matter how you slice it... 45-50 yards is max... But you still get the guys that swear that a turkey is dead at 60 and 70 yards... and with number 7 shot. Please...


----------



## boparks (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay.........it wasn't 60 ....it was 58 and I don't actually try and verify that they're exactly 1.5" but they do have to be pointed and at least an 1"....and it's my partner that actuakllky uses the binoculars since I'm the shooter.......and ..allright..I'll admit...I missed the one that I shot at

Hope this gets my credibily back in order


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a guy tell me he shot at a deer around 200 yds with a rifle and the deer "ducked" the bullet!He was dead serious fellas. Some folks never cease to amaze me!


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 8, 2010)

Tell em the straw that he is trying to incert into your a** is packing the fudge AND IS SOMETHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO GET USE TOO... but the smoke is a very warm sinsation!STOP LYING TO ME YOU IDIOT!!!


----------



## joemiehe (Mar 8, 2010)

*Lies*

Hey TM.  I once used binoculars to look at 2 birds that I called in for a friend and I.  We had them at 10 yards and they were gobbling, spitting, and drumming.  The only reason I did this was because he only wanted the better birds shot on his Banks County farm.  I had trail camera pictures of some excellent birds showing their spurs.  It was the hardest thing I've ever done as far as showing restraint.  Once they walked off I said, "Man, we are probably the only hunters in Georgia that would actually pass up 2 longbeards."  They had 1 1/8" spurs from what I could tell.  I was shaking like a leaf with those binoculars.  I told him I would never do that again, but it was a good experience since I had never heard one drumming before.  No Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I swear on my family's life.  But, you're right with those kind of liers.  I've heard some tall tales before and IMO, those people should just jump off a cliff.


----------



## jbbmanchester (Mar 8, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how most all the turkeys that get a way "had about a 12 inch beard".


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 8, 2010)

joemiehe said:


> Hey TM.  I once used binoculars to look at 2 birds that I called in for a friend and I.  We had them at 10 yards and they were gobbling, spitting, and drumming.  The only reason I did this was because he only wanted the better birds shot on his Banks County farm.  I had trail camera pictures of some excellent birds showing their spurs.  It was the hardest thing I've ever done as far as showing restraint.  Once they walked off I said, "Man, we are probably the only hunters in Georgia that would actually pass up 2 longbeards."  They had 1 1/8" spurs from what I could tell.  I was shaking like a leaf with those binoculars.  I told him I would never do that again, but it was a good experience since I had never heard one drumming before.  No Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I swear on my family's life.  But, you're right with those kind of liers.  I've heard some tall tales before and IMO, those people should just jump off a cliff.



Firstly, I believe you. The "I'll never do that again" line pretty much sold me. It's the people that act like it's a common occurance and when they speak about it you can tell immediately that they are full of it. You cand blow hot air up somebody that actually knows something about Turkeys!
 I gotta say, to me, that's still a silly thing to do and I would have a hard time associating with anybody in QDM Gobbler management. To each his own though!  
I am not hating on you my friend. I am just trying to picture the "why must you kill 2yr old turkeys" thread of the future.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2010)

They didn't get that long by being stupid ! lol


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 8, 2010)

boparks said:


> Okay.........it wasn't 60 ....it was 58 and I don't actually try and verify that they're exactly 1.5" but they do have to be pointed and at least an 1"....and it's my partner that actuakllky uses the binoculars since I'm the shooter.......and ..allright..I'll admit...I missed the one that I shot at
> 
> Hope this gets my credibily back in order




Here is a classic one for you Bobby. It’s the truth. 
About 12  years ago my father, myself and a buddy were hunting in Washington county. Well, my buddy (who is a member here) called in a flock of Jakes. He shoots one, rolls it and he fly’s off… he looks all over but cannot locate or track down the bird. Dejected, he waits out the rest of the morning hunt. 
Well a little later in the morning my father comes and finds me. He had called in some jakes and as it was VERY late in the season he decided we needed one to eat so he kills it. We decided to drive over to our friend’s car, leave the whole jake on the hood (instead of just the feather) and go see about finding a gobbler together. So, we did just that. Later that morning we called it quits and headed back to find our buddy. We pulled up and there he was by his truck. We get out and asked how the morning was. He said “you are not gonna believe this but I shot and rolled a big jake this morning about 400yds that way and then watched him get up and fly off. Well, THAT SUCKER HAD APPARENTLY FLOWN OVER MY TRUCK, WADDED UP AND DIED RIGHT HERE ON MY HOOD!” 
We about died there laughing so hard. He had SERIOUSLY thought that had what happened for about 15 minutes before we showed up!  
I wonder how long we could have let him go on thinking that.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Mar 8, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> We get out and asked how the morning was. He said “you are not gonna believe this but I shot and rolled a big jake this morning about 400yds that way and then watched him get up and fly off. Well, THAT SUCKER HAD APPARENTLY FLOWN OVER MY TRUCK, WADDED UP AND DIED RIGHT HERE ON MY HOOD!”


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 8, 2010)

OH BOY, I have been drawn into this one...I feel like this is a safe place to tell about the 14" bearded bird that I called up a few years ago using a wingbone from a peacock. He came up on the opposite side of a log that I was set up behind. He wouldnt budge, but I could look under the log and see the 2-1/8" spurs and red legs. We stayed at an impass like that for at least 2 hours....me calling and him hammering....I finally gave up and reached under the log and got him by the feet, but couldn't pull him under it, partly because he weighed at least 28 lbs, and I couldnt reach across it to grab him by the neck......so then my hand gave out and I lost my grip....he trotted off........two hours later, I called him back up....and well you guessed it, yep I killed him at 76 yards, with a 20 gauge youth model with no 8 shot.......


----------



## joemiehe (Mar 8, 2010)

*TM-you're right*

I don't believe in QDM for turkeys either.  That's why I'll never do it again.  It was my friend's choice to begin with.  Like I said though, it was a good experience but I think it would have been better if I pulled the trigger.  Any 2 year old turkey is a trophy to me.  The only reason I agreed to do it was the trail cam pics that I got of them in front of the camera.  PM me with your email address and I'll flood your inbox with those pictures from past seasons.......if you want.  He had alot of turkeys on his place.  I mean ALOT.


----------



## boparks (Mar 8, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Here is a classic one for you Bobby. It’s the truth.
> About 12  years ago my father, myself and a buddy were hunting in Washington county. Well, my buddy (who is a member here) called in a flock of Jakes. He shoots one, rolls it and he fly’s off… he looks all over but cannot locate or track down the bird. Dejected, he waits out the rest of the morning hunt.
> Well a little later in the morning my father comes and finds me. He had called in some jakes and as it was VERY late in the season he decided we needed one to eat so he kills it. We decided to drive over to our friend’s car, leave the whole jake on the hood (instead of just the feather) and go see about finding a gobbler together. So, we did just that. Later that morning we called it quits and headed back to find our buddy. We pulled up and there he was by his truck. We get out and asked how the morning was. He said “you are not gonna believe this but I shot and rolled a big jake this morning about 400yds that way and then watched him get up and fly off. Well, THAT SUCKER HAD APPARENTLY FLOWN OVER MY TRUCK, WADDED UP AND DIED RIGHT HERE ON MY HOOD!”
> We about died there laughing so hard. He had SERIOUSLY thought that had what happened for about 15 minutes before we showed up!
> I wonder how long we could have let him go on thinking that.



OMG Jason...I laughed out loud at this one....but then I started wondering what I'd have thought if it had been me.

 I might have though that God was just being good to me and he guided him to my truck to die.  This would have been confusing. 

It is funny


----------



## vin-man (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw one on the power line just yesterday climbing straight up a power pole BPR, he used his spurs like linesmen spikes, and held on using his wings.


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 15, 2010)

This needs to be brought back up again..


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 15, 2010)

I know a guy that swears he killed one by throwing a rock.  It must have been a tame one tied up in his backyard.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 15, 2010)

He calls that the ultimate hunter right there.  When I ask him if he is going turkey hunting, he says why should I.  I mean when you can kill one with your barehand and a rock what more is left to try and do?  I just smile and say your probably right.  But what I need to say is next time try opening your eyes when you throw the rock.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 16, 2010)

Some of the stuff ive seen ppl will swear im lying...
Turkey huntin---
Seen a good gobbler come to calling was shot at flew Straight up in a tree just out of gun range 20 mins later he flew back down and struted for the decoy and gobbled when we yelped.. DEAD BIRD.
Turkey huntin--
Watched a bird I called up breed a b-mobile and a buddy of mine was gonna drop the hammer on him. He had a scope on his shotgun .Bbboooommm (he killed my b-mobile and the gobbler flew off. but had to laugh when it was over..
Dog huntin--Boy shot a good 8 point with buckshot he was so worked up he could hardly talk ..I drug it to the road for him and as we was coming thru the ditch up on the road he came back to life and started kickin the crap out of me And i was yelling for him to shoot him again he couldnt shoot quick enough and i couldnt hold him anymore. the buck ran 100 yards down the middle of the road  sideways bleedin like heck and the next stander killed him.. 
Doghuntin---
My dad back in the day shot a 6 point in the swamp on foot. The deer fell but was suffering as i walked up .Dad took out his pocket knife and was gonna cut his throat .Dad stepped on one side of his horns and jabbed the blade in his neck. The deer comes alive and throws dad on his butt and takes off with a buck knife hanging out his neck. Put dogs back on him and dogs broke down. Never found that deer or his knife.
Still huntin--
Watched a buddy of mine shoot a deer 3 different time with a muzzleloader and the deer dropped every time. The last time he got out and walked out to get him in the clearing .Halfway the deer goes to stand up so he turned around and ran back to the stand where the muzzleloader was leaning against the tree.. He didnt make it and never found that deer.. I thought i would die watching that play out across the clearing... 
Hog huntin-- 
Was road hunting a buddys dogs .He was in front of us trotting his dogs in front of the truck . We started seening sign in the road and the dog left. I got out the truck and ran up to his truck to see where the dog went .About that time a big sow walked out in the road. Then a boar . He raised the hair on his back and charged. I thought it was a mock charge and held ground beside the front driver side tire. When i realized he wasnt playing  I jumped up on the 40 inch super swampers. With one swing he put a huge hole in the tire and turned an ran to his sow. The dog came back out and bayed the hog in the road and we turned the bulldog loose ..The hog had less than an inch of teeth... But managed to flatin his tire....

Some will think these are lies but I was there and seen these things happen... I promise crazy things can and will continue to happen...


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> I know a guy that swears he killed one by throwing a rock.  It must have been a tame one tied up in his backyard.






I know a guy who swears he shot the head clean off a gobbler at 32yds with hevishot #7, even posted a picture on the internet to prove it..........



I believe the same guy swears by this stuff, says big gobblers come in on the run ..........


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 16, 2010)

It's all in how the story is told and the context in which it is told. Some stories may be true even though you would swear the guy was lying... For example, did I ever tell you about the time I killed an eight point doe that I had just watched fighting with a smaller buck that was rutting? Shot it with my longbow at 100 yards as it was on a dead sprint and in the air jumping over a fence. I had to bounce my arrow off a big tree trunk in order to get the right angle on it. I wouldn't have known it was a doe except it was giving birth and the fawn got hung up on the barbed wire and got pulled out. I swear its the truth. I had the whole thing recorded on VHS but I dropped my camera in the creek while running from a mountain lion that stole my eight point doe as I was dragging it out. I kept the fawn as a pet and taught it how to retrieve ducks, better than any lab I'll tell you that much. To question this story's truthfulness would be a great insult to me and my integrity.


----------



## MKW (Dec 16, 2010)

*...*



trkyburns said:


> It's all in how the story is told and the context in which it is told. Some stories may be true even though you would swear the guy was lying... For example, did I ever tell you about the time I killed an eight point doe that I had just watched fighting with a smaller buck that was rutting? Shot it with my longbow at 100 yards as it was on a dead sprint and in the air jumping over a fence. I had to bounce my arrow off a big tree trunk in order to get the right angle on it. I wouldn't have known it was a doe except it was giving birth and the fawn got hung up on the barbed wire and got pulled out. I swear its the truth. I had the whole thing recorded on VHS but I dropped my camera in the creek while running from a mountain lion that stole my eight point doe as I was dragging it out. I kept the fawn as a pet and taught it how to retrieve ducks, better than any lab I'll tell you that much. To question this story's truthfulness would be a great insult to me and my integrity.




 NICE!!

Mike


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 16, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> It's all in how the story is told and the context in which it is told. Some stories may be true even though you would swear the guy was lying... For example, did I ever tell you about the time I killed an eight point doe that I had just watched fighting with a smaller buck that was rutting? Shot it with my longbow at 100 yards as it was on a dead sprint and in the air jumping over a fence. I had to bounce my arrow off a big tree trunk in order to get the right angle on it. I wouldn't have known it was a doe except it was giving birth and the fawn got hung up on the barbed wire and got pulled out. I swear its the truth. I had the whole thing recorded on VHS but I dropped my camera in the creek while running from a mountain lion that stole my eight point doe as I was dragging it out. I kept the fawn as a pet and taught it how to retrieve ducks, better than any lab I'll tell you that much. To question this story's truthfulness would be a great insult to me and my integrity.


Thats awesome.. Bout cracked a rib...


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 16, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> It's all in how the story is told and the context in which it is told. Some stories may be true even though you would swear the guy was lying... For example, did I ever tell you about the time I killed an eight point doe that I had just watched fighting with a smaller buck that was rutting? Shot it with my longbow at 100 yards as it was on a dead sprint and in the air jumping over a fence. I had to bounce my arrow off a big tree trunk in order to get the right angle on it. I wouldn't have known it was a doe except it was giving birth and the fawn got hung up on the barbed wire and got pulled out. I swear its the truth. I had the whole thing recorded on VHS but I dropped my camera in the creek while running from a mountain lion that stole my eight point doe as I was dragging it out. I kept the fawn as a pet and taught it how to retrieve ducks, better than any lab I'll tell you that much. To question this story's truthfulness would be a great insult to me and my integrity.




you ever hear what Lynn Dempsey says after Ray goes on and on about how great the hunting and fishing is, how much the timber is worth, how much hay a field will make, etc.,  on a piece of property right before an auction starts?

"He's my brother and I believe him."


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 16, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> you ever hear what Lynn Dempsey says after Ray goes on and on about how great the hunting and fishing is, how much the timber is worth, how much hay a field will make, etc.,  on a piece of property right before an auction starts?
> 
> "He's my brother and I believe him."



That's good, I'll have to remember that one.  So you believe my story right? I mean I'm not your brother but still, you believe me right? 

Funny thing is, about 1/3 of that story is based on what this idiot did try to tell me one time. The same guy also said he called up a hen and it stood on his leg and started pecking him in the face as he was calling... Oh yeah, he got it all on tape but dropped the camera in the creek.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 16, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> So you believe my story right? I mean I'm not your brother but still, you believe me right?


He's my turkey huntin' buddy and I believe him!




trkyburns said:


> The same guy also said he called up a hen and it stood on his leg and started pecking him in the face as he was calling... Oh yeah, he got it all on tape but dropped the camera in the creek.


----------



## contenderfan (Dec 17, 2010)

SCPO said:


> i caught a catfish out the tenn. river. i didn't weight it but my brother had it by the head and i had it by the tail and my brother got home 15 minutes before i did.




Aww heck that aint nuthin...I caught a catfish so big the picture of it weighed 14 pounds. Unfortunately my dog ate the picture and died of a ruptured stomach.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 18, 2010)

Meet two guys while hunting Ft. Stewart. They were in a loud, rattling diesel truck. They would stop about every quarter mile, get out of the truck and blow an owl hooter. If that didn't work, they blew a crow call and as a last resort, they would cutt on a box. If no response, they got back in, slammed the doors, cranked up and drove off. They said this technique had worked so well for them on their private club that they had wiped the birds out on that property. That was the reason for hunting Stewart.


Yeah, right!


----------

